# PLEASE HELP - first computer, Compatiblity!



## epic pc (May 7, 2011)

Hey everyone I'm currently trying to make my own computer but it's my first time building and i don't know if the parts are compatible or what PSU i should get. Please some one help, I'd be so grateful!









Parts:
*ASRock N68C-S UCC AM3/AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

Newegg.com - ASRock N68C-S UCC AM3/AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a Micro ATX AMD Motherboard*

*AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor ADX640WFGMBOX*

Newegg.com - AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor ADX640WFGMBOX

*G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL*

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL

*ASUS EN210 SILENT/DI/1GD3/V2(LP) GeForce 210 1GB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 Low Profile Ready Video Card*

Newegg.com - ASUS EN210 SILENT/DI/1GD3/V2(LP) GeForce 210 1GB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 Low Profile Ready Video Card


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

One good method to building a computer, by picking parts yourself, is to start from the CPU you want and then pick the motherboard that's compatible, then the memory that suits that motherboard, with a graphics card that is roughly on par with the CPU, and so on. Not relevant to what you are asking, but just a thought.

The motherboard details state the following ... "* DDR3 memory is only supported by installing AM3 cpu". Odd. Nothing to worry about though, as the CPU you chose is AM3 and the memory is DDR3.

Everything seems compatible to me.

Based on just those components, a 500W power supply would be adequate, probably more than adequate. That said, for one, you have made no mention of a hard drive.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this will be ok for the system

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello,

One tip, spend more then you think you need to on a quality power supply.
Will save you money down the road.
www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html Best of luck


----------



## epic pc (May 7, 2011)

Stephen Bowles said:


> One good method to building a computer, by picking parts yourself, is to start from the CPU you want and then pick the motherboard that's compatible, then the memory that suits that motherboard, with a graphics card that is roughly on par with the CPU, and so on. Not relevant to what you are asking, but just a thought.
> 
> The motherboard details state the following ... "* DDR3 memory is only supported by installing AM3 cpu". Odd. Nothing to worry about though, as the CPU you chose is AM3 and the memory is DDR3.
> 
> ...


my hard drive is a: Seagate 3.5" Barracuda 500GB ST3500413AS SATA3 7200RPM 16MB HDD - MSY Online
if not compatible what should i use?

also would this case be good cause it has a power supply aswell and i'll upgrade in the future:

A-Power Mars M2-3025 with 680W PSU
MSY Online

thanks for help everyone!


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

Case and power supply combos are normally not a good idea.

Honestly, the one dia linked for you is the one you want,
Power, quality and price point are perfect .

As for the case, that falls more to personal taste, i like Mid Towers myself.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

When looking for a case, there are things to consider, including slots for internal drives and space for the motherboard. The case has plenty slots for many hard drives, although you could probably fit another in the optical drive slot (not that you would ever need too). 

Considering its price, I would be worried that the power supply doesn't offer the true power it mentions and/or it might be rather loud. That said, it should easily meet all the needs you have, including low costing. As it seems you have a low budget (always good to work to a budget anyway).

The hard drive you picked should be fine, it seems like an average hard drive that should perform as you want it. The motherboard also has the required SATA connections.


----------



## epic pc (May 7, 2011)

so would the: 
LOGISYS Computer PS550E12BK 550W ATX12V Power Supply
Newegg.com - LOGISYS Computer PS550E12BK 550W ATX12V Power Supply

be a better option for a power supply???
if not what an affordable alternative.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus & Gigabyte are the better quality Mobo's.
You need a good quality PSU. Anything made by SeaSonic (SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair).
The PSU dai linked to is good but you can get a 650W XFX or Corsair for the same price.

XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W $89: Newegg.com - XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W ATX12V v2.2 / ESP12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 $90: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply
Use a matched pair of 2X2 GB RAM instead of the single 4GB stick. That will let you take advantage of Dual Channel and you avooid any issues with 4GB sticks.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Tyree said:


> ...Use a matched pair of 2X2 GB RAM instead of the single 4GB stick. That will let you take advantage of Dual Channel and you avooid any issues with 4GB sticks.


Whoops, can't believe I missed this. :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cheap psu's do not work out to be cheap in the long

they end up being very expensive

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Since your using a AM3 CPU pick a motherboard with a AM3 socket, not a AM2/AM2+/AM3 that uses DD2 ram, To echo the comments above Gigabyte or Asus are better choices for motherboards.


----------



## epic pc (May 7, 2011)

as i said said i'm going to upgrade later on this is just a starting point and i will upgrade the MB and the PSU earily next year or so (for now i have a limited budget and i'm only like just reaching it).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU is/should be your primary concern to avoid damaging your other hardware.


----------



## epic pc (May 7, 2011)

i have changed my psu item to one that has 4/5 ratings it's 550w so will it last.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model?


----------



## epic pc (May 7, 2011)

LOGISYS Computer PS575XBK 575W ATX12V SLI Ready Power Supply
woops 575w my bad.
Newegg.com - LOGISYS Computer PS575XBK 575W ATX12V SLI Ready Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Logisys are also poor quality. See Post #9. ^


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Power Supplies are one item that fall under the old "You get what you pay for" adage, when not if they fail they take out the more expensive components in your PC spend the money now for a good one.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> my hard drive is a: Seagate 3.5" Barracuda 500GB ST3500413AS SATA3 7200RPM 16MB HDD - MSY Online
> if not compatible what should i use?


Any sata 2 hard drive will work fine but most of us recommend Western Digital brand for best longevity and personally I would never use a Seagate Sata drive any more.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

I totally agree with that is stated above, 
Find yourself a good quality PSU. Sometimes they can work for months and then just die on you wiping out your whole system.

Thinks of it as "You wouldn't build your house with no foundations would you?"


----------



## epic pc (May 7, 2011)

what about this then (i'm litterly scraping the bottom of the barrel for this one:
XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

also if good how would i get the rebate?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That'll work, fill out the rebate form and mail it in.


----------



## epic pc (May 7, 2011)

right cheers everyone you really helped!! =)


----------

